# Best Coop games for PS3



## ChrisUlrich

What's your favorite?  Or what you think is the best coop game for PS3?


----------



## meanman

Rubbish get a pc


----------



## awildgoose

Love Rainbow Six Vegas 2 Co-op, it's just great. Competing with your friend to rank or working together to flank the enemy, brilliant.


----------



## DCIScouts

Pretty much any of the CoD games are pretty solid bets.  I'm partial to World at War because of the time frame and the Nazi Zombies little extra mode that's in there with it.  Otherwise, Borderlands is great co-op, and I'm interested to see how Uncharted 2 is in co-op mode as well...


----------



## Aastii

meanman said:


> Rubbish get a pc



coop and PC don't really mix unless you are over a LAN, and then it is easier to go split screen rather than carting your PC, monitor and peripherals to someones house 

Although the first one was crap, you could wait for the next Army of Two game to come out on 12th Jan, that is about the only coop game that I can think of for PS3 tbh, don't follow it to be honest. Uncharted looks quite promising though aswell for coop or single player, so could wait for that too


----------



## Justin

DCIScouts said:


> Pretty much any of the CoD games are pretty solid bets.  I'm partial to World at War because of the time frame and the Nazi Zombies little extra mode that's in there with it.  Otherwise, Borderlands is great co-op, and I'm interested to see how Uncharted 2 is in co-op mode as well...



+1 for World at War for the Co-op campaign.

MW2 for spec ops.


----------



## bigl2007

demon's souls and mw2 for spec ops


----------



## Aastii

bigl2007 said:


> demon's souls and mw2 for spec ops



demon's souls isn't coop is it


----------



## ChrisUlrich

I played and the games you guys said.  hahaha  Trying to find something new but I guess there just isn't anything out there yet.


----------



## bigl2007

demon's souls is sorta co-op  cuz you cant eam up with like 2 other players but when somebody invades your game it is more pvp style but i consider it kinda co-op in a way when you summon somebody into your world


----------



## DCIScouts

Aastii said:


> Uncharted looks quite promising though aswell for coop or single player, so could wait for that too



Uncharted 2 has been out since early November, actually...  It's just that none of my PS3 contacts have it yet...


----------



## Aastii

DCIScouts said:


> Uncharted 2 has been out since early November, actually...  It's just that none of my PS3 contacts have it yet...



oh I see. I only know 1 person with a PS3 (atleast that I know of ) and he doesn't have it, and as I said in my earlier post, I don't follow the PS3, the last I saw of it was one of the gaming expos


----------

